# Movies featuring Kenpo



## shane23ss (Dec 27, 2004)

What movies feature Kenpo? How many are out there?


----------



## iTsDaNNy (Dec 27, 2004)

Well theres a movie i think its called "hot boys" cant remember to well right now. It features rapper Silk tha Shocker and Jeff Speakman.


----------



## Colin_Linz (Dec 27, 2004)

Sony Chiba (from Kill Bill) did a couple. One with the western name of The Killing Machine, the Japanese released name was Shorinji Kempo. It was a dramatised story of Doshin So and the beginning of Shorinji Kempo. Another of his was Sister Street Fighter this features Shorinji Kempo kenshi doing battle with a drug syndicate, although in the dubbed version they keep calling it Shorinji Karate. Another movie that featured some Shorinji Kempo kenshi, including Yamazaki Sensei (the one from Hombu) was Jet Lis Shaolin Temple.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 27, 2004)

Jeff Speakman in Perfect Weapon is yet another


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 27, 2004)

Here's the ones to see and the ones to avoid.  :uhyeah: 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18907&page=1


----------



## monkey-a-go-go (Dec 27, 2004)

"the Killing Machine" with Sonny Chiba is very cool. It does touch on a viewpoint that westerners don't realize much in the after math of WWII. Sorta a historical bio-pic. I wish it could have shown Doshin So's training in China though. But just when you think its lacking on action Chiba goes into "Street Fighter" Mode and extracts some horrific vegence. Were a few of those scenes artistic license? Because if not Doshin So was not to be messed with lol! Man, in the US it would have been rated x.


----------



## shane23ss (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks to you guys and gals for your comments. I am famaliar with pretty much all of MR Speakman's films. I was wondering mainly if there were others out there.:asian:


----------



## Colin_Linz (Dec 28, 2004)

monkey-a-go-go said:
			
		

> "the Killing Machine" with Sonny Chiba is very cool. It does touch on a viewpoint that westerners don't realize much in the after math of WWII. Sorta a historical bio-pic. I wish it could have shown Doshin So's training in China though. But just when you think its lacking on action Chiba goes into "Street Fighter" Mode and extracts some horrific vegence. Were a few of those scenes artistic license? Because if not Doshin So was not to be messed with lol! Man, in the US it would have been rated x.


No doubt there was some poetic licence going on, but Doshin So did lead his follower in a campaign to clean up Tadotsu that was very physical. My old teacher. Todoroki sensei, told me that they used to tape iron bars to their forearms so that they could use blocking techniques against the bladed weapons. It was because of their action that the Yakuza left the area. This prompted the Governor of the area to make available some land for Doshin So to build a temple and training facility. Doshin Sos daughter, who is the head of WSKO (World Shorinji Kempo Organisation) still gets a number of death threats per year.

I think that this is one of the reasons that Shorinji Kempo has such a reputation for effectiveness in Japan, and has become so popular (the most popular martial art in Japan). The Japanese value actions not words an Kaiso was able to demonstrate effectively its strength in the real world.

On a side note Sonny Chiba actually holds yudansha ranking in Shorinji Kempo.


----------

